# Civy nurse in KAF



## observor 69 (15 May 2008)

Friend of mine is an Emerg nurse here in Toronto and asked me if there is any chance for him to get a job in the KAF hospital?
I said I would ask in this forum.
Anyone able to hep providing info or links ?

Thanks


----------



## Gunner98 (16 May 2008)

CANCAP - SNC-Lavalin PAE website:

http://www.snclavalinpae.com/eng/HowToApply.aspx


----------



## R711 (16 May 2008)

On the site No applications for RN's.
R711 OUT


----------



## observor 69 (16 May 2008)

This is what got him thinking about going over.

Nurse to deploy to Afghanistan; KGH employee to treat wounded soldiers, civilians.

http://www.thewhig.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=991784&auth=Jennifer+Pritchett+Whig-Standard+Staff+Writer


----------



## PMedMoe (16 May 2008)

My sister-in-law was going to apply.  I did get someone's name (sorry, forget now) but apparently the waiting list is quite long.


----------



## R711 (16 May 2008)

The applications also have alot to do with who you know, not what you know. We had the Mil Nurses come into recruit and train them ( thats a whole diffrent story). The ony nurses that were asked to apply were friends of the recruiters.
R711 OUT


----------



## Deu (19 Jun 2008)

Currently for theatre operations, we are only accepting applications from EXPERIENCED civilian nurses with backgrounds in ICU and the ER. With that being said, the application process is long, and it appears they are very sticky with having both ICU and ER experience (as our military CCNOs are expected to have). The purpose of hiring these type of civilian nurses is to provide some relief to the CCNO trade (which is undermanned, therefore resulting in frequent and multiple deployments, ~1 year turn arounds), and as well to augment the military nurses with additional medical experience and job knowledge.
At present, all positions are filled until 2009. I recommend that if a civ is interested that they apply soonest as it doesn't appear to be a shortage of interest from the civilian sector  to fill these positions.
If you wish for specific contact information, please e-mail me directly.
Cheers, 
J


----------

